# Who is the better player McGrady or Hill?



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

McGrady is the great scorer while Hill just does everything, who's better?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

does it matter?

Its the new MJ and Pippen and either one can play either role.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Dang don't be such a party pooper. I just wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

McGrady...but they are both altering thier game to compliment each other.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I've always liked Hills game. He just makes everybody else better while he can score also. Not a great jump shooter but good enough that you can't leave him alone out there. Unfortunately he's been injured alot recently but I still think he's a heckuva player. He came out the same year as Big Dog and was ranked behind him, I still think he is the better more well rounded player.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

I just love Grant Hill's game. He has the uncanny knack of making those around him look better in the process of doing that bit of everything. Fully healthy, he gives T-Mac a run for his money, but given his condition, T-Mac is 'currently' the more potent of the two


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

The Grant Hill of 2-3 years ago was probably as complete a player as any i've ever seen. Right now, at 30 and coming off a couple of surgeries I'd say Hill is a top 10 player but I don't know if he'll ever be as good as he once was. But TMac is playing out of his freaken mind. He is a top 5 player and is one the verge of moving behind Shaq into the top 2. Comparing the two I'd say Hill is a bit better as a passer and rebounder while McGrady is a better rebounder and shooter. Both guys can score but Hill is very unselfish and will give people chances.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

my name says it all - tmac iz god!


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> my name says it all - tmac iz god!


I think you might be a wee bit biased.... I could be wrong though


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

how am i biased? the main question was between ghill and tmac. obviously, now tmac is better. this is only his 4th year. he has steadily improved his scoring avg each year, this year clipsing the 30ppg mark WITH GHILL on the team. He didnt do that last year with our "scrubs" team. If i can remember correctly, Hill has bascially been a 23-25 ppg scorer his whole career, with 7 rpg and 7 apg, which i admit is amazing. but remember, tmac is VERY young. and he is god


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

T-Mac! Hill is great, but this isn't his team anymore(the team was suppose to build around him). T-Mac has emerged and has taken over while Hill was injured. Hill makes a great role player, but he's no longer the meat of the team.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> T-Mac! Hill is great, but this isn't his team anymore(the team was suppose to build around him). T-Mac has emerged and has taken over while Hill was injured. Hill makes a great role player, but he's no longer the meat of the team.


Uh 20pts 6rebs and 5assts? I'd say he's alot more than a role player. All of that in less than 30 mins a game. I agree this is TMac's team but Hill is still arguably one of the top 10 players in the game when healthy.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

well, what else would you call him?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bo Outlaw... wait, I meant Tracy McGrady... He has the ability to just take over a game...

-Petey


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Hill is not a role player, unless his role is to do everything. He is a legitimate star. I am not denigrating McGrady, but I think that Hill is an amazing player. 

By the way I think that anybody who has the name TMACIZGOD is probably not listening to any conflicting information. It's called cognitive dissonance.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

McGrady is the best player out of the 2. They both do a lot on the court but T-Mac just does more.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

please.. just because i think tmac is god doenst mean i think he's the best player. i personally rank duncan and shaq over him. but the question still is who's better as of NOW: tmac or hill.. and of course it's tmac, without a doubt. and dont use big ol words to prove that you are somewhat smarter than other people.<strike> that type of attitude shows what kind of ignorant person you are mr OUTLAW. and by the way, does that mean you think the whole blazers team is the best since they are full of criminals?</strike>(you do yourself and Outlaw a disservice . You can rebut his statement without attacking him. TRM)


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*you jumped out there.*



> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> my name says it all - tmac iz god!


<strike>yep your name says it all...... blasphemy.</strike> (This reply had absolutely NOTHING to do with the topic, it also borders on a "personal attack" of another poster. TRM)


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> how am i biased? the main question was between ghill and tmac. obviously, now tmac is better. this is only his 4th year.


Tmac was drafted in 97. This is his 6th year.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Hill is very good - and he always has been very good. If Hill is a *role player*, then I surely don't know what Bo Outlaw, The Junkyard Dog, or Darvin Ham, etc. are! 

TMac isn't as graceful as Hill, but he can defend better, especially blocking shots(see last night). TMac is more explosive, getting his points in batches and with seemingly less effort.

Yes, the Magic were going to build around Hill(and they also hoped Duncan at that time), but with his injury, TMac had to carry the team of "role players" at a young age - and did!

I love both players, but I like TMac's game better.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> Hill is very good - and he always has been very good. If Hill is a *role player*, then I surely don't know what Bo Outlaw, The Junkyard Dog, or Darvin Ham, etc. are!


I agree, Hill is not a role player. Most posters think that when you have two superstars on a team one has to be the role player. I know its stupid. Like Kobe is a role player or Hill is a role players. 
absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

BANG LIKE TMAC. he is by far the best player on the Magic


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, Hill is not a role player. Most posters think that when you have two superstars on a team one has to be the role player. I know its stupid. Like Kobe is a role player or Hill is a role players.
> absolutely ridiculous!


I agree - it is really hard to believe that any NBA fan would think that either Kobe or Grant Hill are "role players". 

Maybe they mix up the dominant leader with the 2nd option leader who submits to the dominant player, but is VITAL to the team's wins or losses?


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I would have to say McGrady. He is so dynamic and he is probably the most complete player in the game right now. 

Hill is on his way to being like the old Grant Hill who we all remeber from his Piston days.

McGrady is so young and has so much potential.


----------

